
Show HN: YellowAnt ChatOps 2.0 platform for Slack - vishwa306
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/yellowant-for-slack
======
vishwa306
Hey everyone,

We just launched the latest version of YellowAnt - a ChatOps 2.0 platform for
Slack. The YellowAnt bot works just like Hubot - it takes commands via
dialogs, gets actionable notifications from our apps and lets you create
IFTTT-style workflows, which allows you to customize notifications and manage
critical incidents from Slack. Use cases include Git and CI/CD management,
incident management and issue tracking, server and error monitoring. Would be
happy to answer any of your queries.

